# New mobile application for your IPhone



## tiffler (Jan 16, 2011)

*Mobile App*

Does that mean that it is available in Ontario Canada yet? or is still only in the USA?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

tiffler said:


> Does that mean that it is available in Ontario Canada yet? or is still only in the USA?


Was it only available for USA and not Canada from before?


Seeing that a good amount of members on AutoGuide's forums are from both Canada & USA, it's safe to say this app should work if you live in Ontario. The screen shots of the app looks wicked, im gonna have to get this for my iPhone.


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Yup it is available in Canada. Just search "autoguide"


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Are there any plans for an Android application?


----------



## jnickrand (Mar 26, 2011)

What about BlackBerry?


----------



## jonwik1100 (2 mo ago)

Hello, My name is John, and I am an App Developer Dubai. Being a developer, I provide app development services to companies in the UAE.


----------

